

Google Places for Business: what customers say about your business, in one place - mazsa
http://www.google.com/business/placesforbusiness

======
mazsa
[http://googleandyourbusiness.blogspot.com/2013/11/announcing...](http://googleandyourbusiness.blogspot.com/2013/11/announcing-
reviews-in-google-places-for.html)

[http://blumenthals.com/blog/2013/11/25/google-intros-the-
mot...](http://blumenthals.com/blog/2013/11/25/google-intros-the-mother-of-
all-smb-review-monitoring-systems/)

